# how to setup multi-tv & dvd player to a receiver



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Im currently working with a sound system at a drinking bar but whoever setup the system before made it a mess. So i just registered on this website to get help. Let me list out what they got.

1 AV Receiver
1 EQ
1 Amplier
5 big screen TV hanging around the wall
4 DVD Player
2 DiskNetwork Receiver


Everything is hook up to the 5 big screen TV. 

2 DiskNetwork Receiver => AV Receiver => 5 big screen TV
4 DVD Player => AV Receiver => 5 big screen TV

I use the 4 DVD Player to play 4 different CD everytime I change a song(Karaoke songs).


Okay, the question is... How do I add a small TV inside this sound system room to the 4 DVD Player so that I can switch back and forth to see the Video when I load in the CD. I want to make sure I select the right track of the song before I make a switch on the big 5 big screen TV. I know there is a way to do this. But I am not sure on how to do it. Please advice.:dunno:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get what you’re asking, but you can change the source on the AV receiver to “DVD” to see what the DVD player(s) is doing, then back to the “Dish” input when you’re done.

Or, if you’re not going to use the “small TV inside this sound system” for anything else but to check the DVD, you can just connect it directly to the DVD player. Most DVD players have multiple video outputs (component video, S video, and composite video). You can use any of those that are currently vacant.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I Googled “karaoke forum” and found this site. These folks can probably help you a lot better than we can here.

http://www.karaoke-forum.com/

Regards,
Wayne


----------

